# Pac Bay thread



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Any one here use it allot? Some of the colors look really rich and deep but I cant find allot of info about the threads on other boards. Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't tried it, but I liked the look of it when I saw it as well. I just spent a pretty penny on a bunch of new Gudebrod colors, but I'm planning on picking up some other thread to try out. Pac Bay and Fishhawk are top two in the list to try.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, just FYI, there are some good deals for Pac Bay thread on eBay. The 32 spool package ends up being 1.56 per spool. Worth checking out. I'm fixin' to pick some up myself.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I got the metallic 12 pack off of flea bay as I need to do some repairs.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

I've used the thread on my last two rods. Its color stays very true. I think I'll be usin it from now on.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

basstardo said:


> I haven't tried it, but I liked the look of it when I saw it as well. I just spent a pretty penny on a bunch of new Gudebrod colors, but I'm planning on picking up some other thread to try out. Pac Bay and Fishhawk are top two in the list to try.


Hey Terry,

I was at ICAST last week and came across the Fishhawk display. I chatted for some time with a builder on his work with Fishhhawk thread and was very impressed. 

I have found that when doing longer wraps with brand X metallic thread, the thread tends to kink and the foil unravel. The Fishhawk metallic thread is smooth and limp.

When the gentleman from Fishawk retuned to the booth, we talked about the threads colors and characteristics.

So, now I am not only a Fishhawh fan, I am Hawaii's Fishhawk distributor.  

Don


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fihhawk have almost the same characteristics as j metallics. both are made in japan. both are of high quality. fishhawk have an "SN quality" which is the designation for japans finest thread.
i use 3 metallics, j metallics, fishhawks and madeira gold and silver. the gold on fishhawk are quite faded, somewhat bronzy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've heard great things abou the Fishhawk stuff, so I'm planning on picking some up. The "Brand X"  stuff does kink like crazy and in turn drives me crazy. I just spent a good chunk on some new regular thread and some tools, but my next little splurge will be for some new metallic threads and some bed extensions.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

HellRhaY said:


> i use 3 metallics, j metallics, fishhawks and madeira gold and silver. the gold on fishhawk are quite faded, somewhat bronzy.


Hi HellRhaY,

The Fishhawk gold comes in 4 shades (or fades). They are simply Gold, Gold 1, Gold 2, and Gold 3. I believe one is referred to as a champagne. 

Their Kaleidscope (halographic) thread is quite brilliant and comes in 5 colors (Gold, Silver, Blue, Green, and Pink).

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

basstardo said:


> I've heard great things abou the Fishhawk stuff, so I'm planning on picking some up. The "Brand X"  stuff does kink like crazy and in turn drives me crazy.


I've gotten used to cutting off the thread to let it unravel prior to finishing a wrap. Also, you may have cut off a foot or so of thread off the spool to remove the kinks prior to the next wrap. It gets to be a habit.

I'm hoping Fishhawk thread will be more friendly. I've ordered a lot of thread as samples for local tackle shops. I may get some valuable feedback in the next couple of months. Time will tell.

Don


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Ryan,

I really like the Fishhawk metallics, virtually no twist, packs good, burnishes well, no trouble running through a tensioner, the color selection is pretty good and I'm hoping they keep adding to the list. It's far superior to Gudebrod metallics for workability IMO.

Walt


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Right on. I got some Pac bay metallic but Ill be checking out Fishhawk next.

I put some CP on a new rod Im wrapping today and when the stuff hit the thread, the thread absorbed the cp and started popping out on me.....I was pi$$ed. I think I have it fixed alright but probably not to my likings.....


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

WALT D. said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I really like the Fishhawk metallics, virtually no twist, packs good, burnishes well, no trouble running through a tensioner, the color selection is pretty good and I'm hoping they keep adding to the list. It's far superior to Gudebrod metallics for workability IMO.
> 
> Walt


Thanks Walt,

That's good to know information.

Do you have any experience with their silk thread? The intention is to use silk over nylon/NCP to achieve new effects.

Mahalo,
Don


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry I missed this Don; I haven't used their silks yet.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Thanks Walt,

I went forward and ordered 30 colors of silk. They were kind enough to do some testing for me. The size D in silk is roughly equivalent in strength to size D NCP (opaque). 

Our intent is to try the silk over metallic. There was a bamboo fishing rod at ICAST that was wrapped with gold silk. The outcome was that the guide appeared to be sitting on top of the bamboo with the guide feet clearly visible and having a gold tint. The bamboo was beautifully visible through the silk wraps. 

Fun times ahead,
Don


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am interesed and where would one find the fishhawk thread?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

jcreamer said:


> I am interesed and where would one find the fishhawk thread?


I would write to FishHawk and ask for the address/number of their regional distributor for your area. The regional distributor should be able to direct you to a retailer in your area. 

Here's a link to their contact page:

http://www.fishhawkthreads.com/contact.html

Don


----------

